# Living in LA



## Xizor (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi!

I probably will be studying at UCLA this Fall. Since I am from Europe and haven't been to LA in years I'd appreciate any hints and comments on where it would be good to look for 1 Bedroom Appartments. In what regions around UCLA there are a nice athmosphere, night life, restaurants and clubs?

Where's LA's Williamsburg at this point?

What about the UCLA graduate housing? Is it good? Or would you rather suggest finding something on my own? Also I wouldn't mind sharing a flat. But I guess that would have to wait till I meet other students on site...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 7, 2009)

You can find a lot of pretty decent information in the 'Living at USC' thread.  It's a good place to start, but as the name suggests, it's geared toward those living around and/or attending USC.  

As someone looking to live somewhere convenient to UCLA, though, I'm glad to see another topic started about living in LA while not trying to attend USC.  

I'm no expert, having been to LA for a total of about 100 hours, but I'll try and get the ball rolling.  Graduate housing is apparently very competitive.  Waitlists.  By all accounts, it's pretty good (though the size of the apartments as described on the website), but it seems like if you're not already in the process of trying to get in to the grad housing, it's too late.

That being said, it's also probably too early to start looking anywhere else.  You can get a decent idea of neighborhoods' price ranges from craigslist, but most of those listings are not going to want to wait until august or september to be filled.  

As for neighborhoods to consider, I recommend looking at the UCLA 2009 thread around page 4 or 5 for some responses to my asking of that very same question.

Costwise, what I hear is that if it's less than 1000 it's probably terrifying and above that largely depends on the neighborhood.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,  I'm also in the same boat.  Personally I would prefer graduate housing, especially for my first semester and/or year, but I am nervous about availability.

If I don't secure graduate housing then my plan is to fly out to LA around a month before school starts and do some apartment hunting. I need a parking space, my own bathroom, and an affordable location that is safe-ish. 

Honestly, I'm not aiming for something fancy. Just an 80% chance that I won't get mugged...Or shot.

I've heard good things about West Hollywood. Any thoughts?


----------



## KayS (Apr 7, 2009)

A friend of mine lives in Westwood and loves it. That is straight up UCLA country. It is a bit pricey though. You might be able to find a 2BR/2BA for 2300 though. One bedrooms can be really expensive there, from what she tells me.


----------



## hman13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Starbuck--

I think I am going to take university housing as well if offered to me.  I have heard that preference goes to incoming graduate students (Im assuming you are), and that we will know around mid-May to end of May, if that helps.  I dont know if you got a chance to walk around the campus, but they all look pretty dumpy.  Some are right in the middle of things, such as private housing, frats, sororities, etc, so I would THINK that would reduce the crime rate as there is a lot of activity going on, but a current student also told me that just means criminals target those areas.  Like you said, if youre not looking for anything nice, the housing might be up your alley.  I am considering it for the obvious reason that its about 400-500 dollars cheaper a month and has some utilities included, and I dont mind being on an "undergraduate" scene.


----------



## solojones (Apr 7, 2009)

In my experience, it is *really* difficult to afford decent housing anywhere in Southern California without having roommates. I have lived out here for 4 years now and have only had my own room once. When I lived in LA I lived in a pretty large 2BR/2BA apartment that I shared with 4 other people. It's kind of hard to recommend anything without knowing your price range, though.


----------



## dharmagirl (Apr 7, 2009)

The good news is that thanks to this wonderful economy, living in LA is way easier than ever !  At this point you can go to an area that you like and walk around to find a place to live.  No joke, 90% of places have “Now Leasing” signs and landlords are so desperate to get people in, they are dropping rental prices.  

Westwood is OK but definitely pricey, and very college student-y.  I think it would be tough to live anywhere else without a car but I do know several people who do it.  I live in West Hollywood and I love it.  There are great bars and restaurants within walking distance, which was important to me coming from NYC.  It takes me about 20 minutes to get to campus (I have a car).  In my neighborhood, studios go for around $1000 a month and prices are dropping.   There are 2 bedrooms for around $1500-$1700 a month.  I highly recommend joining Westside rentals ($60 for 2 months) because it is a little more legitimate than craigslist.  The UCLA housing office also has a database with available rooms that is probably worth checking out.

Other neighborhoods to look at are Brentood, West LA, Palms, some people even live in The Valley, like Sherman Oaks.  It is a little longer commute, though not bad if you take Beverly Glen, and you can get a little more bang for your buck out there.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2009)

Palms/Mar Vista is cheap(ish) and close to UCLA. It was one of the cheapest on the Westside when I moved out here - and also I think UCLA has some housing on Venice in the Palms area.

Palms is right next to Sony Studios - near Overland and Venice. North of Venice is Palms... south of Venice is Culver City.

It's just a straight shoot down Westwood Blvd to UCLA - about a 10 minute drive.


----------



## momotato (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Dharmagirl.  I would love to live in graduate student housing, but it looks like they don't accept couples who are living in sin, and unwed, so it is out of the question for me. I've heard from a few people that Silver lake/echo park is quite a commute to UCLA, is that really the case?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, momo, that's really the case.  Echo Park and Silverlake are very close to downtown LA.  If you look at a map, UCLA is quite a ways west of that.

I live in Hollywood, which is west of EP/SL, and I had a doctor on Westwood, near UCLA.

after five months, I got a new doctor because I was sick of driving so far.

Echo Park thru Silver Lake thru Los Feliz thru Hollywood thru West Hollywood thru Beverly Hills to Westwood.

Or the 101 to the 170 (or it might be the 134??  maybe it stays the 101, either way, it's a long way down the 101) to the 405 to Westwood.

Or the 101 to the 110 to the 10 to...I'm not sure.


Anyway, it's far.  I'd recommend EP and SL for AFI and USC students, not UCLA...


----------

